
Show HN: Analysis of 9 months of food order data - iCHAIT
https://ichait.github.io/oloviz/
======
iCHAIT
I live in Singapore and place online food orders regularly. I analyzed the
data I have accumulated over time and compared food delivery services, cuisine
and restaurants.

Here is the source code for scraping the data from foodpanda and deliveroo -
[https://github.com/ichait/oloviz](https://github.com/ichait/oloviz)

Here is the Tableau Workbook
-[https://public.tableau.com/profile/ichait#!/vizhome/oloviz/D...](https://public.tableau.com/profile/ichait#!/vizhome/oloviz/DayofWeekvsOrdersStats)

Feedback appreciated :)

